# 1993 yj questions



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Ok guys I bought a 93 wrangler, all stock has a stick and the 4 cylinder. Im using it as a driveway truck and as a back up for the small lots if I get behind with my 2500HD. I just had a Blizzard 680 LT mounted on it and it handles it pretty good. Some questions for you.
1- Where to mount the strobe light, really dont want to drill holes in the hardtop. Maybe a pole off of the spare tire carrier?

2- Springs, it has 4 leafs in the front, the seem to flatten out when the plow is raised, add a leaf or new springs, not looking for a huge lift here maybe 2 inchs.

3- Alt needs to have a larger output, have a local shop beef it up or is there a source for a large output alt?

4- No light tower on this small plow, thinking about some lights either mounted on the roof or the top of the fenders? thoughts on this please.

5-Shocks, have no idea where to even start, but I know it needs shocks.

Thanks Mike


----------



## rfwins (Feb 12, 2008)

*Air shocks*

You just need a set of AIR SHOCKS lots of info here about them search it out...
i have both front and rear for the plow and salt spreader worked PERFECT last year..
i also had a steel plate sprayed with bedliner and (drilled) the hard top to install it
magnet mount light bar stays put now!! i am out of town right now but you can pm
me and i will send you the part #s if you can't find them here, for the shocks.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

rfwins;855177 said:


> You just need a set of AIR SHOCKS lots of info here about them search it out...
> i have both front and rear for the plow and salt spreader worked PERFECT last year..
> i also had a steel plate sprayed with bedliner and (drilled) the hard top to install it
> magnet mount light bar stays put now!! i am out of town right now but you can pm
> me and i will send you the part #s if you can't find them here, for the shocks.


Hi rftwins
Thanks for the offer to send me part numbers. Im a Chevy guy so this jeep thing is all new to me. please email me part numbers at [email protected]

Thanks Mike


----------

